#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrumentation Calibration Procedure

## Craser

Is there ebooks or manuals for process Instrument Calibration Procedures?
(Thermocouple, RTD's, control valve, diff. transmitters, elec. instrument, etc)

Thanks in Advance..



pls post the link or send it to me getastral@yahoo.comSee More: Instrumentation Calibration Procedure

----------


## darry

> Is there ebooks or manuals for process Instrument Calibration Procedures?
> (Thermocouple, RTD's, control valve, diff. transmitters, elec. instrument, etc)
> 
> Thanks in Advance..
> 
> pls post the link or send it to me getastral@yahoo.com



Did you come alright? I am also interested in such material if you managed to get any.

Thanks

----------


## Craser

none.. so far.. the company that I undergo internship last year have a manual (hard copy) of it but I cant get it cause of some restriction and its confidential.. Each company that service calibration has its owns calibration procedure.. 

*Hope someone post a copy in pdf or in any format.. It will help many ^^..*

I'm a fresh graduate, it will help me for review purposes and guidelines as instrumentation and control engineer/tech..  TIA

----------


## somucdm

iam also looking for such compilation, however i am refering to an ebook "lessons of industrial instrumentation" which is morethan 10 MB, i made it in to three parts which  can be sent to u r mail ID, kindly send the mail ID. i hve sent to getastral@yahoo.com

----------


## Craser

Thanks.. hope more to come!

----------


## rajpd28

kindly send me link of lesson of industrial instrumentation

Thanks

----------


## amsafo

can u send it to me also my mail is amsafo@Hotmail.com

----------


## mahesh009

Dear Somucdm, 

Please send a copy for me at whiplash2603@gmail.com

----------


## massimo

massimo27@windowslive.com

----------


## inelecstar

I   also need lessons on industrial instrumentation as soon as possible.post it in this email:
kahlaoui_soufiane@yahoo.com

----------


## Grbler

May I have it?

Grubler.mtb@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## somucdm

The link is" http://www.scribd.com/doc/15763899/Lessons-in-Industrial-Instrumentation"

----------


## Grbler

Many thanks.



It's a great book.See More: Instrumentation Calibration Procedure

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> The link is" http://www.scribd.com/doc/15763899/Lessons-in-Industrial-Instrumentation"



Thank You

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## achtung1985

achtung1985@yahoo.com

----------


## rajpd28

plz give ifile link for book lesson of instrumentation

Thanks
RKD

----------


## jhosman325

tambien lo necesito,

----------


## tekuyung

can sum1 emel it to me to...i needed it...thank you

----------


## tekuyung

my emel is apis_udin87@yahoo.com

----------


## Nabilia

Lessons in Industrial Instrumentation - Kuphaldt 2009.pdf	  27.809 MB

Original link...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

new link...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tekuyung

thanks nabilia..... :Big Grin:

----------


## rramece

please  please please please please  send to me 

rramece@gmail.com

----------


## i4po3k2@naver.com

Please,  send to "i4po3k2@naver.com"

Thanks

----------


## Chanthien

These procedures are prepared by myself. If you're interested in it . Enjoy!**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Instrumentation Calibration Procedure

----------


## kamnej

can u send it to me also my mail is kam.nej27@yahoo.fr

----------


## Chanthien

I already uploaded these files. Please downloaded them directly on the forum. Thanks!

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

Thanks a lot

Asalam-Alaikum

Regard
Cy

----------


## wesverg

I hope the book still available.. 
please send it to me also. wesv888@yahoo.com

many thanks..

----------


## Lutfi

daw.lutfi@yahoo.com

----------


## Shamsuddin

> iam also looking for such compilation, however i am refering to an ebook "lessons of industrial instrumentation" which is morethan 10 MB, i made it in to three parts which  can be sent to u r mail ID, kindly send the mail ID. i hve sent to getastral@yahoo.com



 Kindly send me same on engrshams50@gmail.com

----------


## comang21

hi please send me in my email alvinsarmiento1984@gmail.com?thanks

----------

